# Need help w/ invitation wording!!!



## corpsebride (Sep 25, 2007)

I wrote " Food and Beverage will be provided, however you are encouraged to bring your favorite "spirits". I put a picture of a ghost next to it. I provided the non-alcoholic drinks but everyone brought there own "spirits" and we had a really good time without all the expense of the alcohol. Everyone seems to have there own favorite drink anyway. I am new to the forum so hello to everyone!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw on lots of posts: "Bring your own Potion"
On my invitations I said "Poisons will be available but please bring potions, blood, or whatever you may need".
Hope it helps!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I am also throwing a party where I'm not dishing out the dough for alcohol.

In my invites for a "fairy tale" theme (but a freaky, scary fairy tale way) it's going to be a ransom note (Thanks tallula g!) and in it my wording will be, "BYOBB" - bring your own beer b**ches.

No. No, I'm just joshin.

Though, not kidding about not buying alcohol. I will be including something about the guests bringing their own booze, but probably geared towards my theme. For my ransom note, I'll be holding Mother Goose hostage (there will be a bloody feather in the invite) and if the guests don't come to my house and meet my demands, mother goose gets the axe. So it'll be part of my demands.

What's your theme? That'd help come up with something. Or is it just a 'regular' invitation?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I just put b.y.o.b. simple as that. it's not unreasonable to expect people to provide their own alcohol. We do provide a round of novelty shots but that's it.


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Right now, as of yet, I don't have a specific theme. I may not adopt one and just go general (giving me an entire year to plan a great theme and the decorations to go with it for 2008), but then again, I may get one together last minute. So whether your ideas and sayings are theme related or not, please feel free to put them out there regardless.

I will probably have some sort of punch or jello shots BUT I will not mention it in the invitation. I have learned from experience & other parties I have thrown, when it is mentioned you will have a little something, most come and just rely on consuming that and when the majority do that, even a big batch of punch is gone before you can blink. And then the party ends up being a dud really fast because all the drinks are gone. So this year whatever I do have will be extra and a surprise when people arrive. Believe me, I wish I could supply loads of beer, wine, & liquor for all to enjoy but at this point, I just don't have a budget that will entertain that. 

Again, any wording or poems or phrases you have used in the past or can come up with are welcomed!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I just made these up:

As the dark night sky shows it's moon,
a twighlight celebration will begin soon.
The festivities will be quite fun and merry,
but if you expect spirits provided, it's much the contrary.
When the inebriation hour grows so near,
it's you who's responsible for the beer!

On the evening of our Halloween party,
the food will be filling and mighty hearty.
But, if it's beer and booze that will get you hopping,
than ABC liquor is where you should go shopping.

I'm only a poor and frugal party host,
so when it comes time to make a happy toast,
and it's beer or wine you want the most,
You'd best bring your own liquor to hold up and boast!

If you're looking to get drunk, tanked, sloshed, or plastered,
Bring your own poison ya cheap bastard!

Beer, wine, liquor all sound great,
but providing them is on your own plate!

Once upon a time, there was a party.
The gracious host provided lots of food, beer, spirits, and wine for their guests.
That's not this party. BYOB.

Alcohol Fundraiser:
Hey everyone, just wanted to give an FYI that they've stopped serving alcohol in my town, so I'm gonna need you all to bring your own. It's going to a great cause. Thanks for supporting!

If you don't bring your own alcohol, the terrorists have won.


That's about it for now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hahaha Those are great DeadTed! Can you come up with some for me in Dutch?

The dutch have a name for partiess where you need to bring your own drinks or food...they call it an 'american party' lol Just like we call it 'going dutch' when you split the check. We have many 'regulars' that come every year. After seeing how much work we put into the party and the props, they started offering to help out. Many of the women bring a dish....a gruesome dish. They seem to enjoy coming up with something nasty to bring lol We also have people that bring a crate of beer, or wine, or soft drinks. We do put on the invitation if they want something stronger that they have to provide it themselves. We've also had a couple of people who made props. One of our guests made the lightning box that we now have and another built the wheel of torture that we used for a game one year.

MsM


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

DeadTed I must say you rock. Unfortunate for you and your talent you may involuntarily be dubbed the new invitation writer for the forum.  haha


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

DeadTed, those are awesome.  

I just put BYOB ... most people here are used to brining their own beverage anyway, so it's not a big deal. And I usually have some kind of "signature" drink for the party ... one year it was a punch and jello shots, this year it'll probably be a cocktail I can mix up in a big batch and have on hand. I usually provide the pop/soda, and since I've done this a few years now, everyone usually brings beer or a bottle of wine or booze to mix with pop.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's the wording from our invites last year.

The hour draws near
and this party comes but once a year.

Ghosts & witches & creatures of fright,
Don't miss the call of this night.
Come one, come all in the threads of the season.
If you miss this bash, tis an act of treason.

Be here by eight & meet your fate.
Bring your own poison & your tastiest date.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Riffing off DeadTed's ideas...

When it comes time to quaff a toast,
What you'll be wanting ain't a ghost,
So if you want to spread good cheer, it's
You who'll need to bring some Spirits.

When midnight strikes we quaff a toast, 
And raise our glasses in good cheer, it's 
Drink we're wanting, not a ghost,
So please be sure to bring some Spirits.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I appreciate the nice words everyone. MsMeeple, did you really want me to come up with something for you, because my Dutch is a little rusty 

Thanks again, and I hope they were of some use!

Edit: I know it's a bit of delay on my response, but I'm without power in part of my house which includes the 'ol compy.


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone so much! I appreciate you taking the time to reply and offer up ideas. Dead Ted...so serious about advertising being your calling! Thanks again!


----------

